# When your horse spooks, what's the first thing your body does?



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm talking automatically, and non consciously.

If my guy spooks in place, nothing. If he scoots forward or does that big leap as if to run, I notice two things. First, I sit up tall. Second, I do a small check with the reins if needed. But, I also find my right foot or calf clamping on his side! How about THAT for a (oops) mixed signal! I'm trying hard to overcome that. But its a funny thing for a reaction ...it just happens unbidden!

Oh well, its not as bad as this: One gal, when her horse spooked and ran, let go of the reins and hung on to the BACK of the saddle at the cantle!


----------



## equinesmitten (Sep 5, 2010)

It stays on. LOL! I had a bad wheel a few months ago when a bedded down deer jumped out 10 ft from my OTTB and I don't know what I did, exactly, but my right wrist hurt like hell for a few days.  I kind of think that if the spook is unremarkable, usually I do nothing. It happens and we move on. Once I had a 3 inch bruise on my knee from the saddle when my horse spooked at a hand gallop at a squirrel in a tree. *eyeroll*


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

iI inhale and grit my teeth., then nothing.

If it's a big spook, like a lunger forward, I then clamp down with my legs, and lastly, if its a huge spinning type, I reach for the neck, 'cause that's that last thing I try to catch before I tumble off over teh shoudler. been there, done that.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Instinctively I say "Whoa". Saved my neck more than a few times.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Strange and counterintuitive as it sounds, I relax my back.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Reiningcatsanddogs said:


> Strange and counterintuitive as it sounds, I relax my back.


I think I relax too. Not intentionally but if it's bad enough I sort of melt onto the horse's back and grab onto whatever I can grab--mane, saddle, etc. and say whoa!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Not going to lie, my first instinct is to say whoa and check the reins in I'm totally caught off guard.... probably harder then I should. 

If I know it's coming I take a rein in each hand and make sure to keep my horse straight between my legs and encourage her forward.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm really bad, I usually clinch and pull the left rein. Not sure why it's always the left I pull first.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

Funny thing, even though I'm an english rider, when I am on the trail, I always like to hold my reins (usually close to the buckle) with my right hand, and the other hand has the buckle end. Its so much easier/faster to gather up the reins in a hurry if I need to.

I've been caught before with too much rein out when holding my reins singly. I hate having my hands in my gut trying to stop a horse running off and me leaning back!!

I think its easier, too, to transition to a one rein stop from holding both reins in one hand.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

And Ho Ho Ho comes out of my mouth before I know it!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I stay on & just 'blob' it. Literally. I try not to pull on the reins, sometimes it's a reflex though. Usually I say 'whew!' LOL. I try not to tense up. Really depends on the situation.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The more relaxed you are the less likely you are hit the floor.
I usually do give the horse a good sharp pull the moment I feel it going 'off track' - It gets over the message that I don't agree with spooking that amounts to more than a jump on the spot better than anything else does.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

If it's a light spook just a small jump to the side or spin around I usually just sit there and collect the horse up.

A violent spook where the horse lands 10 feet over there and moving fast, I usually am hanging off the side by then ( what happened to my one rein stop?)and maybe checking out the ground for a nice soft spot. I try a nice "whoa horsey" and hope it works.


----------



## Msail (Jul 20, 2013)

My legs usually clamp down but my upper body will get very loose. 

Worst "spook" I've ever seen was in one of my lessons. A girl was riding a relatively green horse and she had only been on a horse a handful of times. Don't really know what my trainer was thinking with that combo. Anyway a big gust of wind whipped up a rag that was sitting on a fence nearby and the horse lost it. He spooked and jolted forward which scared her and she dug her heels into his side as a reflex. He surged as a result of being booted and then she ripped back on the reins but never took her heels out of his side! Poor thing had no clue what to do -- go forward but don't you dare take a step! He started to rear which only made her pull on him worse.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I think I grip with my inside leg. (The leg in the direction of the spook) That is the muscle memory reaction for me, conscious reaction depends on the setting.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hmm... I'm curious as to what @gottatrot does? I think many of her rides include spooks :wink: :lol:

One thing I am good at is staying on (although I won't say that I can't fall off because we all know where that kind of thinking lands us). That ability only came after being dumped numerous times, lol. I don't remember all of my reflexive actions, although I do know I tend to just follow the horse.

One example would be my mare having a rearing fit out of nowhere going down the trail. First rear: lean forward and push reins forward. Second rear: lean forward, push reins forward. Third rear: started to lose my balance and vaulted off as she was coming down, keeping hold of the reins. All of this happened within the span of a few seconds and all was reflexive, there was no time to think.

I later found out that my mare had a random rearing fit because the saddle didn't fit her quite right and was restricting her shoulder movement. Couldn't find any saddle that did fit her right, so I decided to try out the ProTector pad and it solved the problem. Completely changed my horse's attitude and way of going under saddle, and she was/is no longer unpredictable.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

Also, depending on the spook, I like to see if my horse can collect himself by himself. I don't necessarily check with the reins if its just a scoot forward. But there was a mighty big spook I could not sit. A big raven got inside the arena and emerged from the wood panelling (it was chasing baby birds inside) just as we passed. Not a hope of sitting that one when my horse jumped 8 feet over in the blink of an eye. Talk about your unscheduled dismount.

I'm so glad I've passed that stage where one does the fetal position though. Haha. I remember those days.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Spook in place: nothing. Usually don't even pick up the reins.
Jump to the side with idea of taking off: I tend to grab the rein on the 'inside' of the spook so my horse's head turns toward whatever it is
BIG jump to the side: I tend to fall off, unfortunately.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Step 1 is pucker factor LOL. It's amazing how helpful it is to turn that sphincter into a suction cup ROFL.


Seriously though, my first step is to get deep in the saddle and get my legs around the horse, meaning lightly gripped all the way to my heels. Back loosens up and, after years and years of practice and muscle memory, I take up the outside rein (opposite direction they spooked or spun so spook left I grab right rein) to hopefully keep them from getting out from under me, which happens very rarely but does happen.


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

My natural reaction when a horse spooks is to sit straight and get my legs away from the horse. I have even noticed my hands moving forward and apart. I'd say it gives me more balance to stay with the horse but it's not a conscious thought.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

I had to think about this. I haven't had to sit a good spook in a long time. My little guy never spooks, WB only does mini spooks. 

He doesn't spook at objects, or he will have you ample warning and drifts away, so you just bend him and ride through it. Today I was walking him and he did his mini spook. Basically he just sticks his head up like a giraffe, scoots his bum under, and might take a couple quick steps. 
He only does these at the walk. It appears my reaction is to just sit, maybe grab the front of the saddle/pick up the reins, but I've just about trained myself to do nothing. It's not like he's going to go anywhere or do anything beyond pick his head up and maybe trot a few steps before stopping.

I used to tip forwards, but that has been squashed.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

I say "oopsie", which isn't a word I ever use and my mare isn't trained to it. The word doesn't even exist in my native language.
I get up into two point and release contact.



I have no idea where all of that came from. I don't even jump so two point isn't something I use every day.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I get up off the ground.


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

Depends who I'm riding, but I always talk to the horses. One Selle Français gelding I ride can spook to just about anything, including his own shadow. He usually leaps to the side, takes couple steps or trots forward. I usually laugh it off and say things like "Oh for goodness sakes, Bello". We have fun. He stays with me 100% at all times.

My Arab mare needs a bit more support than that... If she is really feeling the wind under her tail she can do just about anything from 90 degree spins to a bolt. She needs to know that I'm there for her, with her all the time. I take a light contact if needed and release contact when she goes forward in a relaxed manner and doesn't try to run for it. With Talila things can escalate quickly if I don't react to her subtle signs of telling me she is worried. She only wants me to assure her that all is fine.

So my answer is: I gather myself from whatever position I'm thrown if the spook is violent or takes me by surprise and release any contact taken, I relax my body and talk to the horse. With the small ones nothing barely happens, I just move with the horse and laugh it off.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

There are many different type of spooks, and for the true fear spook, just ride on like nothing happened. Usually, those catch you un aware anyway, so you are already sitting relaxed, able to go with the horse.
A spin or a bolt, an'extra action, after a spook, that is corrected.
Yes, first thing is to stay on, but then they horse is made to turn back in the direction he was going, , using outside leg. Ie if he spun to the left, he gets booted back to the right
That ingrained 'whoa;, should have a horse shut down an attempted bolt, before he gets anywhere past on or so forward leaps
You can never prevent the true fear spook, any horse as a prey species will react, where something suddenly pops out of the woods
You should though, with work, teach your horse to then not try to leave 'Dodge', and thus dampen that flight reaction, after that intical reactive spook


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

If it just a simple crow hop, I'm usually laughing which our mare has learned means "you screwed up!" If it's a true spook and jump sideways, I try to relax my hips and do a one rein or pulley rein stop. If she bolts, normally, I quit riding her and giving her a head down cue (on the withers), she slows and will engage her brains. Then there are those wild, untamed mustang spooks where I do a ground check and can verify that ground has gotten a lot harder over the decades!


Hubby's gelding seem to be virtually spook-proof, and has only spooked once in the 6 years we've had him.......at his own shadow! (Note to self, change horses with hubby!)


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

Great replies! Ha, yesterday had the opportunity to pay attention as to my automatic responses. My guy decided something was terribly frightful in the woods beyond the (1/3 mile circular) track. He spun left, which put my outside leg* on his side, and he danced around and became pretty wild (for him). I gathered up my reins as his head was now giraffe -like and he was snorting to beat the band. I just knew from his demeanor my choices were to dismount, try to move through it, or back off and do the track in the opposite direction. 

I decided to retreat but kept gently checking him so he didn't run off. As we approached the scary part from the other direction he was spooky but stayed forward. This is a track he's done hundreds of times but there was roofing construction and air guns from beyond. I certainly hope I haven't taught him that reversing is okay because I've only allowed him_ this_ circumstance once!


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I think my reaction is a lot like @smrobs in that muscle memory first and foremost keeps me ON the horse. Whether it is a spook, or a green horse bucking out (like mine did last Sunday) I tend to use legs and reins to put myself deep in the seat and keep the horse under me. I also tend to use the left rein most often in asking for a one-rein stop - not sure why, although I am left-handed.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

My legs clamp tight.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

When I was a kid learning to ride on my bad *cough* pony, I used to bail, after bailing one too many times I resorted to vice gripping my legs around him and yelling "whoaaa!" That is a muscle memory now, I grip with my thighs and yell "whoaa!" Trouble knows when I yell he's REALLY in trouble so he usually screeches to a halt and looks at me like "what??!" It's saved my butt a few times now, even if I end up hiked up on his neck a bit.


----------



## RemingtonDiva (Nov 12, 2016)

My hand goes into position to one rein. But I also clamp with my legs.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Definitely depends but I agree in general. Reins are my automatic one of they are too long, just get control!

I will say I was riding in the ring and another horse being lunged got loose and started bolting around. We stopped and waited until he was caught and it was a non-issue but I didn't realize until I went to walk on I had dropped my stirrups! Gave myself a pat on the back for that one XD


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes, muscle memory allows you to just go with the horse and not even think about it, BUT, once I have ridden a horse for awhile, I expect him to be at a point where he dampens that spook reflex, and thus never need to have a horse try to bolt, buck or spin. ect, after a spook
"we', meaning mostly myself and my oldest son, but also hubby at rare times, in the past , did ride some over reactive hroses out west, but I have no plans on riding such horses there any longer.
I'm a lot older,thus, ground is harder, and like to think, I have both learned to train a more 'solid' horse, and also bred better hroses, as I went along
For instance, there was 'Bonnie;, an AQHA mare that I did not raise, but got in trade as a three year old. She was also running bred ( Go Man Go )
Anyway, hubby was riding her once,when we were packing an elk out, and he was leading the pack horse. We were riding out in the dark, and Bonnie had led that pack horse, for at least 15 miles.
Anyone that has been tot he Ya Ha, knows that trail that goes along the top, overlooking Ram Falls. Well, after 15 miles, she suddenly decided to spook, from that pack horse, carrying the elk, and almost went over that cliff!
But back to what can spook a horse=mountain bikes, if they never encountered them before, and they come up suddenly, fast, over the rise of a hill, or up behind you. 
Horses that have been around traffic, accept quads, dirt bikes, ect as they make noise, but can't figure out what those silent quick things are,coming up on them fast and suddenly, carrying people with bright clothes and helmets
K country, south of Calgary, at the Little Elbow, as both strictly equestrian trails, hiking trails, and also some multi use trails, used by mountain bikers
First time we took Smilie and Rubix down there,Smilie was okay, but Rubix got more and more upset, each time some mountain bikes came up on him
Most of those mountain bikers are very good, and will slow down, coming up on horses,but not all
One particular group came at a very fast speed, down the hill in front of us, on that road, , causing Rubix to spook into the ditch, and because it was steep, go down
Hubby was not hurt, but as a woman zoomed by, he yelled, 'slow down , you, b;;ch. As she zipped by me, she asked, 'is he talking to me or his horse?'
I yelled back, ;;he is riding a gelding;', but that probably meant mote to her!


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

I was just riding Talila couple days ago when there were gun shots nearby (hunting season), almost gave me a heart attack (and nearly let go of the reins lolol), but pony took a leap and a few trot steps forward, and went back to walk immediately when I asked. Usually nowadays she comes back pretty quickly from the attempts to run for it. But really windy days, those I try to avoid. I hate it as well when I cannot hear what's going around us.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

Do you think horses develop "muscle memory" in terms of being able to quickly "down regulate" after they spook? As in, Oh - sheesh. That's just a XXX. Never mind!

I guess it depends on the kind of spook. I like it when my guy spooks but gets control of himself quickly, and therefore I really don't need to do anything but allow him to figure it out.


----------



## Bright Stride Equine (Oct 20, 2016)

If it is a little spook, nothing.
If it is a big bolt or sideways run I grab mane, say whoa and make sure to ride what they give me. So if they take off at a gallop I get up off their back and ride the gallop. Then bring them back.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Pray that I can stay on gumpy, or gumpy's horse.

How many people remember the toy gumby??


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Have you ever spooked and the horse not??
One time I was riding in the woods and came along the trail just to the edge of the woods and there was about 10 turkeys there that all went flapping a flopping into the woods right beside us, I jumped so high as it scared the Dickens out of me. Fortunately the horse didn't do anything but just look at them. If he had, I would have been on the ground.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

You know, I can't tell you what my body does in a spook because it *is *just automatic.

As Smilie says, it also depends what type of spook. My body will be doing something different for a horse that is bolting versus one that has jumped up into the air. 

I think for the most part, I tend to really sit deep in my seat for a spook, where my body is subconsciously cueing the horse to slow down and/or stop. I most definately don't grip, because that doesn't help me stay on nor does it help the horse relax.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Woodhaven said:


> Have you ever spooked and the horse not??
> One time I was riding in the woods and came along the trail just to the edge of the woods and there was about 10 turkeys there that all went flapping a flopping into the woods right beside us, I jumped so high as it scared the Dickens out of me. Fortunately the horse didn't do anything but just look at them. If he had, I would have been on the ground.


First time I rode one young colt out of the yard, I was flinching and anticipating a spook at almost everything. It was windy, and when a tumbleweed blew into his front legs, I was ready for a jump. Nothing. When some quail raced by in front of us, I was ready for that spin - that didn't happen. A trash bag was caught in a yucca and flapping wildly, snapping - and Ho-Hum. So I relax and head for home. As we ride into the yard, he jumps six feet sideways and almost dumps me - because a 4" lizard is sunning on a rock beside the path.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

This is what I do:









I spread my hands wide and hope to stay on. I don't think about it, I don't know if it is right or wrong, but it is what I do.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Woodhaven said:


> Have you ever spooked and the horse not??


Haha, oh yes. When I was much younger and dumber than I am now, I would take very green horses (maybe 2-3 rides, first time outside the roundpen) down the bar ditch of a busy paved county road, across a major highway, and off into a big pasture for a trail ride. Was riding the first colt I'd ever started completely by myself, had maybe 6 rides on him, and he was a problem horse to begin with. He'd been horribly mistreated by a previous "trainer" and was hyper-reactive to almost everything.

Anyway, there we are, jogging down a grassy strip maybe 15 feet wide, barbed wire on one side and a road on the other when I hear a semi coming up behind us. I slowed him down to a walk and "assumed the position" to react if he did something when it went by. Stupid truck driver barely slowed down, didn't scoot over at all, and decided to apply air brakes when he was right alongside me, which sounded like a machine gun going off. Scared the s**t out of me but the dang horse barely flicked an ear at it and just kept walking. I had to get off and collect myself...and check my pants to make sure there wasn't a mess there LOL. Loved that horse from that day on and I've still got him in my pasture, almost 20 years later.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

After many experiences of riding colts and problem horses, I have trained a reaction.

When I was a kid, I instinctively pulled straight back on the reins, as many novices do.

Now I have taught myself to relax my whole body, say "whoa", and bend the head around if needed. It's only in the past two years or so that it's become a habit, before I had to think about it - But it can be something that is taught with enough experience.

I have found that is the best way to stop a panic before it happens.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Yup, might not prevent the spook, but sure helps prevent a bolt or buck after that spook!


----------



## StephaniHren (Jan 7, 2016)

When I was younger my first reaction would be to clench all of my muscles and scramble for my reins (which would usually make me lurch forward). Now that I have a bit more experience under my belt, I tend to melt into the saddle instead. My legs get really long (but not tense) and my seat sinks down. It's a very relaxed, flowing state, which I can partially attribute to the fact that my current horse telegraphs his spooks long before they happen and is very smooth (he's the type the spins and bolts, but he's very coordinated and balanced about it, I always joke that I wish he moved like that normally instead of only when he's afraid!). Tensing up and anticipating the spook always leads to more trouble, so I've been trying to actively avoid that when I know a spook might happen.

Also, yeah, lots of "whoa".


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

Must be the weather. Yesterday my horse bolted off (initially spooky with neighbours across the road raking, shovelling) and the next trigger was horse running in paddock behind him. Part of me is observing what my body is doing and while I'm checking him, saying nononono. Had to sit back and be on his face, oh well. About 4-5 gallop strides but everything happens so quickly with horses, huh! 

Later when I got home I discovered a mass of plant material down my shirt and inside my bra! I texted my friend who had been riding behind me and asked did I go under any trees or bushes? She said yes, I had. I 'd no memory of this....maybe I blinked??! Its funny, because I was wearing 3 layers of clothing! 4, including underwear! :wink:


----------



## ThreeWishGamble (Dec 9, 2016)

Honestly my body just does it now, pretty much I go along for the ride and give my hands forward. My boy does the boot and scoot underneath himself and rushes forward a few strides and or he will jump sideways and keep walking like nothing happened LOL.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

I ride lots of different horses, most of them green or with one sort of problem or another. Like a couple other folks here, my first and unconscious reaction is to get deep in the saddle to stay on the horse and centered. To describe it, I had to sort of think about it and reproduce it in my chair just now. Best I can come up with is that I relax my upper torso and tense the lower torso. I guess that lowers my center of balance. 

That is it unconscious, first reaction. Anything else depends on the type and severity of the spook. "Whoa" is not a part of it. I want the horse to continue forward, in the direction we were going.


----------

